# Coils and wicks?



## Skobbejak (14/11/14)

this is my probleme, i have kayfun, taifun and a russian.
Ive been building coils from yesterday, ive used about 10m of wire, ive tried big coils(6mm) small coils (2mm) everyting between 1 and 2ohm 32-26g wire cotton and 3mm wick silica i THINK....

I dont get good taste!!!
The nautilus mini gave me gr8 taste but i was pulling to hard and to long for the tank to keepup with my way of vaping.

The 3mm "silica" gives ok taste but again if i take strong long lung hit i just get a very bad burned taste.

The cotton keeps up very well with the long lunghits but the taste is bad... 

Ive bought all the flavors from king crown and 4 of the 5pawn flavors, it all tastes very bad on the cotton!
The onlything i can vape now is vape alexir pure tabbaco an their incognito,???

I feel like just giving up!!!


----------



## Danny (14/11/14)

That doesnt sound like a problem, that sounds like a serious passion for this hobby. My record was my first week of coiling. 3 meters of wick, 14 of wire. It was frustrating at first but once you get every build going well it is heaven, so much fun.


----------



## annemarievdh (14/11/14)

Ok, and the problem is? 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

And whats the problem @Skobbejak?


----------



## Danny (14/11/14)

If you can share some pics of your builds. Sometimes is really great to get feedback and advice that way.


----------



## Skobbejak (14/11/14)

Sorry, didnt finish the thread... Sorry guys


----------



## Andre (14/11/14)

No,no....you all got it wrong. This is complete the sentence game:

i THINK....you will be an expert in no time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (14/11/14)

Ha ha ha, now everyone's responses appear quite rude.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Danny (14/11/14)

Never give up! It sounds like silica isnt wicking fast enough for you. I am a dripper type person so cant advise on building in tanks. It sounds like rayon cellucotton could be a possible solution though. another possibility is try a small piece of cotton with a piece of silica, thats what I used to wick with before rayon.


----------



## Skobbejak (14/11/14)

Andre said:


> No,no....you all got it wrong. This is complete the sentence game:
> 
> i THINK....you will be an expert in no time!


Lol, i dont know what the rope stuff is called...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Lol, i dont know what the rope stuff is called...



Hahahaha don't worry, I figured that out last week  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Andre (14/11/14)

I cannot handle cotton either.....gives me an industrial taste. Authentic Ekowool or, as @Danny suggests, Rayon is maybe the answer.


----------



## Skobbejak (14/11/14)

Ill try anything!


----------



## Skobbejak (14/11/14)

Should i post in the " who has stock" to find out where to get?


----------



## kevkev (14/11/14)

@Skobbejak If you are ever in the Rosebank Area during week days I can spot you some Authentic 2mm Ekowool to try out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (14/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Should i post in the " who has stock" to find out where to get?


www.vapeclub.co.za has Ekowool, I think VapeDen stocks Rayon, but I can also post you a few feet if you PM me your details.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Skobbejak (14/11/14)

eish.... Thanx guys!!!


----------



## WHITELABEL (14/11/14)

I had the same problem when I first started man. I rebuilt like a million coils wondering what the problem was. Just keep vaping on that one setup for a bit, the flavour will improve. I was swapping out the coils before giving the cotton wick a chance to settle in and lose the cotton taste. I think the cotton taste mutes and over powers the flavour, as it loses the cotton taste the flavour seems to improve. Also the coil seems to get more flavour as it burns in for some reason. My advice is try rayon, you get awesome flavour immediately without the burning in period. That and make sure the coil is close to the airflow, this seems to help alot with the flavour. I've had better luck with 2mm coils and 28g kanthal than anything else. 1.1. to 1.4 ohm is my sweet spot on the kayfun if you wanna try that. Also start low wattage and work your way up until you find your sweet spot. Another thing you can try is get a dripper like the magma, it's hard to make a coil and wick that doesn't taste good on a magma. Good luck and have fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Skobbejak (14/11/14)

The 2mm 28g is what i left in, but with the cotton, just hope your right and the taste goes away...lol, thanx man!


----------



## WHITELABEL (14/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> The 2mm 28g is what i left in, but with the cotton, just hope your right and the taste goes away...lol, thanx man!


It does I promise haha! Will take longer or shorter depending on how much cotton you've used. Rayon is awesome though, try get your hands on some, sucking on that cotton taste for the first 10 to 15 minutes is not the best.


----------



## WHeunis (14/11/14)

Sounds like you have one of 3 options.
I will list them in order of priority, or chance of success.

1: Rayon.
2: Pure Organic Japanese Cotton. (can be hard to get, and slightly expensive)
3: Boil/Clean your cotton before use.

Nr 3 will only MAYBE help with flavour problems if there are chemicals in the cotton. Won't help very much with wick soaking speed.

Some people will argue to swop Nr 1 and 2 in places, but I listed them that way, because in SA, there is no realistic way (yet) to get hold of the real deal POJC.

Also you might want to post a pic of your coil with wick, wet. That way we can have a peek and see if its maybe immediately evident that you used either too much or too little cotton.
Getting your first coil is easy. Getting it perfect is also pretty easy.
The real trick comes in wicking, when it comes to the tanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (14/11/14)

Koh Gen Do is the best cotton I've tried to date. It just gives you a pure juice taste with no hints of cotton. No 'burn in' time required. I've tried Rayon, it's just not for me, doesn't give the pure flavor you get from kgd. I managed to get 2 whole 80 sheet bags off ebay a few months ago for around R180 a pop. Enough cotton to pass down to my kids, kids grand children 

I believe there is another Japanese organic cotton that is readily available on amazon and from what I've heard a bit cheaper, i'll be damned if I can remember the name


----------



## Al3x (14/11/14)

Last time I checked @KieranD had Japanese cotton in stock @ 60 bucks for a couple of sheets

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (14/11/14)

I find that just leaving my organic cotton in some boiled water (for just a little while, 10mins or so) then taking it out and letting it dry gets rid of that initial dull/weird taste. For me it makes the cotton work almost immediately - well, it maybe takes a couple of high powered drags. It does actually get even better after a while. Best would be to do one build, then wick it and fill then LEAVE it to saturate (don't vape it immediately) - at which point you can do another build on a second RTA, and once that's done fire up the first build.

Of course, taste is very subjective and cotton might just not suit you. Just keep experimenting and good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## b1scu17 (15/11/14)

A friend gave me some cotton to use the day I got my stuff and I'm also using a Kayfun... The cotton tasted like so bad! Weird industrial kind of flavour. I asked him if it was organic or not but he didn't now. I had some silica wick and so I tried that, it was better but it really only started to taste full of flavour when every now and then when I vape a lot, I would close the air hole and just try to take a drag and suck in some more liquid into the chamber. Improved the taste a lot!

Some day I'll try all the suggestions here. boiling the cotton, ekowool, etc. For now, I need to stop spending money on vape stuff lol I'm way over my budget already


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/14)

b1scu17 said:


> For now, I need to stop spending money on vape stuff lol I'm way over my budget already



Go to Dischem and spend around R14 on their Organic Cotton Balls... perfect for wicking and no need to boil or anything! Just make the wick and vape! Best R14 you could spend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## b1scu17 (15/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Go to Dischem and spend around R14 on their Organic Cotton Balls... perfect for wicking and no need to boil or anything! Just make the wick and vape! Best R14 you could spend!
> 
> View attachment 15456


Wow nice!
I didn't think it would be THAT cheap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (15/11/14)

b1scu17 said:


> budget



What foreign tongue is this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skobbejak (15/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Go to Dischem and spend around R14 on their Organic Cotton Balls... perfect for wicking and no need to boil or anything! Just make the wick and vape! Best R14 you could spend!
> 
> View attachment 15456


Its what im useing.... The taste is getting better today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

